# Got lots of michigan fresh Salmon and want to



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I want to make some either freeze dried or dehydrate a bunch of it. We are smoking bunch too but Amberleah and cats can not have the smoked. I don't know how to freeze dry and also after I dehydrate how do I store it. Will go back out fishing again next weekend.


----------



## stephanie.f8291 (Aug 29, 2012)

I would get a canister to put it in. Something air tight, but allows air to circulate throughout the container so the moisture buildup doesn't effect the dried meat. That is what we use for deer jerky and stuff back home. A tall quart sized mason jar can work well too.

Something similar to this would be ideal:


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

stephanie.f8291 said:


> I would get a canister to put it in. Something air tight, but allows air to circulate throughout the container so the moisture buildup doesn't effect the dried meat. That is what we use for deer jerky and stuff back home. A tall quart sized mason jar can work well too.
> 
> Something similar to this would be ideal:


OK Dehydrated the salmon and turn out great Amberleah lou lou loves it and so do cats. I will get a canister like you said.


----------



## stephanie.f8291 (Aug 29, 2012)

It sounds yummy! can I get you to ship me some (lol)! I am glad she likes it and the kitty too



It doesn't matter the canister brand or type (plastic or glass), just don't use ziplocs because it traps the moisture on the meat and it can turn yucky. Literally a jar or a plastic pasta canister or anything like that would work.


----------

